# Ich!! Help!!



## Airy (May 26, 2012)

Soo my Salt tank is just over 2 weeks old and now my Domino Damsel Has white spots all over him! My Blue damsel keeps rubbing on the rocks. From everything I read Im pretty sure Its Cryptocaryon. 

I dont have a second tank yet and cant get one til around the 15th. So Im not sure if I can move the fish with out killing them.. And I believe I read the Medicine will kill my invertebrates?! 
And advice please Help. 

Here is the list of my fish and others can yall tell me what to do to get rid of the Ich? 
*Domino Damsel
Blue Damsel
Rock Skipper Blenny
Sand Sifting Star
Peppermint Shrimp
Hermit Crab 
Sea Anemone*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Problem is, with a 2 week old tank, if the Marine Ich doesn't kill the fish and inverts, the Ammonia from the tank cycling will.
Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Airy (May 26, 2012)

Well that was more then helpful thankyou


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope your able to fix the issue.


----------

